# New Ford Galaxy €10k cheaper in UK



## 10to1 (8 Jan 2009)

I've a quote of £15498 for a new ford galaxy 1.8 TD from Broadspeed. When I do the figures below I see there is a full €10k to be saved by buying in the UK. Wondering if I missed something.

Braodspeed price £15498 
Less VAT @ 17.5% £13189.79
Convert to € = €14787.39
Irish Vat @ 21.5 % brings is to € 16025.59
VRT @ 24 % on OMSP of €34750 (dealer quote) = €8340
Total = € 24365.59


----------



## chrisboy (8 Jan 2009)

10to1 said:


> I've a quote of £15498 for a new ford galaxy 1.8 TD from Broadspeed. When I do the figures below I see there is a full €10k to be saved by buying in the UK. Wondering if I missed something.
> 
> Braodspeed price £15498
> Less VAT @ 17.5% £13189.79
> ...




Yep, i've 2 friends doing the same thing with brand new motorbikes, still saving over 2k each.


----------



## briancbyrne (8 Jan 2009)

brother buying an '07 BMW 320d coupe top spec - clearing it for €23,000..........irish book price €35,500

garages have only themselves to blame for the crises they find themselves in. Although sorry for the people actually working for these garage owners cant help but hope they get everything they deserve in the coming months for the rip off they continue to visit on the Irish consumer.


----------



## mathepac (8 Jan 2009)

briancbyrne said:


> ...
> garages have only themselves to blame for the crises they find themselves in. ... but hope they get everything they deserve in the coming months for the rip off they continue to visit on the Irish consumer.


Retail prices aren't necessarily set by the dealers. There is a 1% margin for the seller on certain new BMW's.

I don't condone car pricing practices in Ireland, but it isn't always as simple as blaming the garages, although if they can't make money selling new cars, guess what other charges need to rise in order to support the business?


----------



## PaulHoughton (8 Jan 2009)

10to1 said:


> I've a quote of £15498 for a new ford galaxy 1.8 TD from Broadspeed. When I do the figures below I see there is a full €10k to be saved by buying in the UK. Wondering if I missed something.
> 
> Braodspeed price £15498
> Less VAT @ 17.5% £13189.79
> ...


VAT in the UK is now 15%, not 17.5%.
You have miscalculated the addition of Irish VAT (multiply by 1.215)
OMSP looks about right.

I am getting about €26,500 which is still about 8K saving.  Sometimes Broadspeed and the like can't manage to get the car you want in a reasonable time frame. Try to get delivery to Northern Ireland to save the ferry.


----------



## samm (8 Jan 2009)

the vat rate is 15% at the moment




10to1 said:


> I've a quote of £15498 for a new ford galaxy 1.8 TD from Broadspeed. When I do the figures below I see there is a full €10k to be saved by buying in the UK. Wondering if I missed something.
> 
> Braodspeed price £15498
> Less VAT @ 17.5% £13189.79


----------



## 10to1 (8 Jan 2009)

Thanks for that all. Yes in my haste I forgot the new UK vat rate and miscalculated Irish vat rate


----------



## after three (8 Jan 2009)

I am also looking at buying a new car in uk. My quote from Broadspeed is 17,631 as opposed to 27,745 quoted here so a saving of 10,000to be made. However my question is  how reputable is this site and will my new car be registered as 09 here if I drive it across


----------



## chico27 (8 Jan 2009)

My business partner today took delivery of a 2009 Q7 from Dreamcars.ie  saved 13500 euro on list price from Audi ireland unbelieveable..bought my car from them last year.


----------



## chrisboy (8 Jan 2009)

mathepac said:


> Retail prices aren't necessarily set by the dealers. There is a 1% margin for the seller on certain new BMW's.
> 
> I don't condone car pricing practices in Ireland, but it isn't always as simple as blaming the garages, although if they can't make money selling new cars, guess what other charges need to rise in order to support the business?




Which car has a 1% margin? Seems very low..


----------



## dub_nerd (8 Jan 2009)

Am I wrong in thinking that VAT should be calculated _after _VRT? In other words you pay VAT on the whole price plus VRT.


----------



## ollie323 (9 Jan 2009)

dub_nerd said:


> Am I wrong in thinking that VAT should be calculated _after _VRT? In other words you pay VAT on the whole price plus VRT.


That is correct. VRT first, then VAT.


----------



## AlbacoreA (10 Jan 2009)

mathepac said:


> Retail prices aren't necessarily set by the dealers. There is a 1% margin for the seller on certain new BMW's.
> 
> I don't condone car pricing practices in Ireland, but it isn't always as simple as blaming the garages, although if they can't make money selling new cars, guess what other charges need to rise in order to support the business?


 
I've heard this before. However all the other charges, like parts, servicing are already very expensive in dealers. Have been for years. Dealer have over extended themselves, chasing to be the big dealer with the big car showroom. The car manufacturers themselves have paid a large part in encouraging this. 

Its not like most dealers can fall back on value for money, or customer service to retain customers. Thats been an alien concept for years. You can't ignore the saving to be made importing a car. 

I've been looking to change for a while and have been watching the prices of certain models. Only this week, do I see prices finally dropping. One car in one Irish dealer has dropped from 15k to 10k this week. Its been 15k for probably the last 8 months or so. I think it will drop further too.


----------



## boaber (10 Jan 2009)

10to1 said:


> VRT @ 24 % on OMSP of €34750 (dealer quote) = €8340



Is is not the Revenue that determine the OMSP rather than the dealer?

You can use the VRT Calculator on their website to see how much VRT would be due:

https://www.ros.ie/VRTEnquiryServlet/showVRT


----------



## 10to1 (10 Jan 2009)

I understood the following applied - vat on the sales receipt only then vrt on the OMSP

Uk Price £15498

£15498/1.15 (less Uk Vat 15%)

Convert to Euro

Answer x 1.215 (Add Irsh VAT 21.5%)

Add VRT on OMSP 24% of 34750 or 37000 max. (can't find anything from revenue on OMSP of a new Galaxy 1.8 TD just a Jan 09 value of 33K)

Total Cost €27200

Best Dealer Quote here €34750

Savings €7550


----------



## Sloppy (10 Jan 2009)

Just make sure the dealer in the UK is willing to sell it excluding VAT.


----------



## daves (12 Jan 2009)

Can someone tell me how VRT is calculated? and what omsp is?


----------



## demoivre (12 Jan 2009)

daves said:


> Can someone tell me how VRT is calculated? and what omsp is?



See here for VRT calculation. Open market selling price = omsp.


----------



## daves (12 Jan 2009)

Cheers demoivre.


----------



## ccraig (13 Jan 2009)

dont forget to shop around for your sterling, you wont necessarily get the best rate at the bank.

bring a model in with 6 months on it and you dont pay vat


----------



## suzie (13 Jan 2009)

And at least 6000KMs... else you will pay VAT...


----------



## RS2K (13 Jan 2009)

Double post. Ignore.


----------



## RS2K (13 Jan 2009)

ccraig said:


> ....bring a model in with 6 months on it and you dont pay vat



Not entirely correct. You'd pay UK VAT (included in original price) rather than Irish VAT at a higher rate.


----------



## Slim (13 Jan 2009)

10to1 said:


> I understood the following applied - vat on the sales receipt only then vrt on the OMSP
> 
> Uk Price £15498
> 
> ...


 
IS there a flaw in this as the OMSP is reflective of  a second hand or previously registered car? I did this exercise based on a new Mondeo 1.8tdci zetec and the OMSP is €27,291 which I think is too low for a new car which shows on ford.ie at €30,200 not including 'delivery' charges.


----------



## Frank (13 Jan 2009)

Every car takes a masive hit once you drive off the forecourt.

So Probably reasonable.


----------



## Slim (13 Jan 2009)

Frank said:


> Every car takes a masive hit once you drive off the forecourt.
> 
> So Probably reasonable.


 
Hard to believe, Frank, that the revenue would allow the VRT to be calculated on a OMSP that is advantageous to the importer. Based on Ford's pre-delivery price of €30,200 the VRT would be €6,000 as opposed to €5,458 based on the OMSP as shown. Not a big deal I suppose!


----------

